# Suffolk University Patrol Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Patrol Officer*
Suffolk University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/07/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Suffolk University is pleased to announce a career opportunity as a Patrol Officer with the Police and Security Department! Patrol Officers work in partnership with the Suffolk University community they serve to ensure a safe and secure environment, maintain order, protect students, faculty, staff and guests, prevent crime, protect buildings and properties, reduce the fear of crime and improve the overall quality of life for the entire University community.
*Primary/Principal Responsibilities*

Provide emergency assistance, perform community relations and conflict resolution;
Enforce laws, secure crime scenes, investigate crimes, gather evidence, and take statements in compliance with relevant statutory and constitutional legal requirements;
Enforce Suffolk University rules and regulations;
Issue criminal summonses, make arrests and assist in the prosecution of law violations;
Issue parking tickets in accordance with laws, regulations and University policies;
Prevent and deter crimes; Provide crime prevention tips and information to the community;
Respond to calls for assistance, providing walking escorts to university buildings, banks, MBTA stations, parking garages, or other locations as directed by a supervisor;
Secure buildings, turning off lights, closing windows, locking and unlocking doors;
Monitor CCTV at various locations;
Control access to residence halls;
Provide general information to the public, serve as dispatcher for the police, security and physical plant as needed;
Administer first aid and CPR to the officers appropriate level of training;
Perform all I.D. functions as directed and needed;
Respond to alarms, maintain fire watch, and handle emergency evacuations;
Interior and exterior patrol of buildings and property by foot, bicycle, or vehicle;
Prepare and submit appropriate reports;
Provide creditable testimony in court, administrative hearings and/or university proceedings;
Report safety hazards and equipment failures;
Operate a department vehicle in emergency and non-emergency situations.
Perform other public safety, law enforcement or community policing duties as required.
*Requirements/Qualifications:*

Must be at least 21 years of age;
Must be a US Citizen or a Naturalized US Citizen;
Must possess a high school diploma or have passed the High School Equivalency Training Program (HiSET) which was formally known as the GED;
Must possess and demonstrate ethical behavior, integrity and ability to accept responsibility for completing assigned duties;
Must have excellent written and verbal communications skills;
Must be able to utilize judgment to make good decisions and engage in problem solving;
Must possess analytical skills to interpret and apply laws, regulations and policies to factual situations;
Must be able to work in dangerous and stressful situations;
Valid CPR and First Aid certifications are preferred;
Must have no prior felony record;
Must possess a valid drivers license or be able to obtain a drivers license prior to hire;
Must have successfully completed a Massachusetts State Police - Special State Police Officer (SSPO) Academy, a state, local or municipal police academy or must otherwise be eligible to obtain and maintain certification from the Massachusetts Police Training Committee (MPTC).
*Physical Activities/Work Environment*

Must be able to sit and stand for extended periods of time; must be able to stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, climb and descend stairs, balance, walk, and run as needed;
Must be able to access all facilities and areas of the campus on foot, to respond to emergency or other calls for service, including the upper most floors of campus building when elevators are unavailable;
Must be able to physically detain, lift, and push or pull a human being;
Must be physically able to operate and communicate using a variety of machines and equipment including radios, telephones, batons, automobiles, office equipment, etc.
Must be able to utilize human senses of sight, sound, touch, taste, and smell.
Work environment includes exposure to unusual elements, such as severe weather or temperatures and loud noises;
Must be able to work flexible hours including rotating shift assignments, nights, weekends, and holidays.
Must be available for on-call assignments and overtime shifts as needed;
Work environment includes exposure to hazards and physical risks to personal safety;
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and oneself from attack or physical assault;
Must be able to walk for extended periods of times.
Must be able to wear the required uniform;
*The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.*







PI168201374
Suffolk University is an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

